# Corn Maze!



## Badger_Girl (Oct 5, 2009)

Saturday night a friend and I went to a local corn maze. Night time visitors were encouraged to bring flashlights. I brought 10. The highlight was my ROP hi and Malkoff Triple. At one point, I aimed my ROP hi down a row of corn and spotted a family of 4-5. They all ducked away grimacing, so I quickly turned the light off and disappeared in a different direction. I heard them all exclaim, "Wow!, where did that light even come from?"

This is a great time of year...perfect for the flashaholic to bring out the fun toys to show off in public without being too weird.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 5, 2009)

sounds like a fun night
pity we dont have corn mazes here in perth, 
we do have a hedge maze, although its not open at night (as far as i know)


----------



## Stormchaser1 (Oct 5, 2009)

I dont feel so bad now. I got a season pass at the one near me.


----------



## Badger_Girl (Oct 5, 2009)

They are great fun, especially if you have some ridiculous lights.

If the hedge maze is closed at night....just sneak in!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 5, 2009)

Badger_Girl said:


> Night time visitors were encouraged to bring flashlights. I brought 10.


LOL! Excellent!


----------



## kelmo (Oct 5, 2009)

The worlds biggest corn maze as recognized by the Guinness Book of World Records is a 30 minute drive from my house! 

http://coolpatchpumpkins.com/index.html 

Last year I used an M6 w/MN15 lamp and backed it up with a Arc6 and Aeon. My wife was pack'n a L2 and Arc AAA GS.

I think this year I'll use my Saint Minimus headlamp and a M3 as my spotter light. 

kelmo


----------



## f22shift (Oct 5, 2009)

i usually go to at least one every fall. it's hard to find them in non-rural areas. they are so much fun.
i find that i don't usually use a bright setting. otherwise i'll drown out the other ppl.
a low output headlamp(writing clues) and a med bright handheld(navigating field) works best for me.
i also like to use the glow bracelets to recognize your own group.

too bad they usually do these on full moon days.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 5, 2009)

I was at a corn maze out on Long Island, N.Y. yesterday. (Finks Farm) but didn't stay long enough for it to get dark. I may have been under gunned with just my Haiku and a sapphire, though. Now I will have to go back with some more artillery!


----------



## f22shift (Oct 5, 2009)

kelmo said:


> The worlds biggest corn maze as recognized by the Guinness Book of World Records is a 30 minute drive from my house!
> 
> http://coolpatchpumpkins.com/index.html
> 
> ...


 

so jealous!


there's one in queens, ny 
http://www.queensfarm.org/events.html
THE AMAZING MAIZE MAZE 
sponsored by Con Edison
*11:00 a.m. – 4:30 p.m. *
Enjoy getting lost in our 3 acre interactive corn maze. The adventure begins
with a _stalk talk_ to prepare you for the challenge of finding clues, solving puzzles
and making your way out of the maze. To add to the adventure join us for
*Maze By Moonlight on Saturdays October 10th and 17th when the maze will be open until 9:00 p.m *Feel up to the challenge? Then join us for the fun of getting lost and loving it!
*ADMISSION: ADULTS $8.00*


CPF meetup?? edit: nevermind. just realized ,out of the country during that time. 
anybody know of any other besides the finks in the nyc area?


----------



## computernut (Oct 5, 2009)

There's a place near me that I've gone for Halloween stuff but I've never checked out the mazes. Doesn't look like anything in the league of that Guinness record holder that Kelmo posted about!

http://www.saundersfarm.com/pages/MAZE-HOME.html


----------



## kelmo (Oct 5, 2009)

f22shift said:


> ...a low output headlamp(writing clues) and a med bright handheld(navigating field) works best for me...



This will be my configuration this year. Last year I went for fire power. While fun it took away alot of the spookyness. The moon was out last year and I saw alot of teenagers doing the maze without flashlight! Kids these days.

I will probably bring my M6 again but will leave it in my backpack, maybe...


----------



## Blindasabat (Oct 5, 2009)

Badger_Girl said:


> I brought 10


:twothumbs

I went to one a couple of years ago. I think I had more light coming out of my one "Minimi" ML1 (~200L)(see my avatar) than the rest of the visitors put together, and now it is further hot rodded to ML1K2 spec B with a K2 for ~275L OTF running on IMR123 or 18500. Lucky it has a low level!
It was plenty of light to say the least - the longest straight sections were short and the spill lit up the corn near me too much to be able to see far. I needed a spill-less spot light to see far. The hot rodded SF KX2 will do great this year. Medium diffuser modified F04 will be in the pocket if I need it.

The digicam was great too. I took a picture of the map posted outside the entrance and scrolled along it on my screen while inside.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL, cheater! 

I want to go but all the ones near here are closed after dark AFAIK. Maybe I can sneak in but it won't last long if I bring the big ones!


----------



## trdvet (Oct 5, 2009)

Badger_Girl said:


> Night time visitors were encouraged to bring flashlights. I brought 10.


 


Luck always favors the prepared.


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Oct 6, 2009)

Im definately going to hit up a 2 or 3 this year! I love them! and they are plentiful here in Kansas  3 or 4 within 20 minutes!! i guess thats one good thing about livin here


----------



## Meganoggin (Oct 6, 2009)

Our local Maize Maze closes in September :mecry:

Even when it is open, it shuts down at 6pm :thumbsdow you are all so lucky!


----------



## Badger_Girl (Oct 6, 2009)

Meganoggin said:


> Our local Maize Maze closes in September :mecry:
> 
> Even when it is open, it shuts down at 6pm :thumbsdow you are all so lucky!


 
Yeah, the night time corn mazes are the best. You can really misbehave out in the middle of a corn field in the dark.


----------



## Meganoggin (Oct 6, 2009)

Badger_Girl said:


> You can really misbehave out in the middle of a corn field in the dark.



Sounds like fun :devil:


----------



## prof (Oct 6, 2009)

My inlaws run a pumpkin patch including a corn maze. They also have multiple haunted attractions, including a haunted forest. Pretty cool! They're located in NE Arkansas. There's even a night-time forest for children (great fun by flashlight!). They actually rent flashlights out--have to charge enough to cover the lost lights...

If anyone's interested, drop me a pm and I'll send you the url. (Posting it here seems a little self-serving, so I'll refrain...).

I will say it's a blast to go. Of course we often get the "behind the scenes" tour--when we're not put to work!


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 6, 2009)

kelmo said:


> The worlds biggest corn maze as recognized by the Guinness Book of World Records is a 30 minute drive from my house!
> 
> http://coolpatchpumpkins.com/index.html
> 
> ...



I was all excited I thought you lived in NE, then I realized you're talking about another world's largest cornmaze than the one 2 hours away from me at http://www.bensonfarms.com/. They were supposedly bidding for the Guinness book too, I guess they lost 

Last year My GF and I both had white A2's for wandering around and I had my M6-1185 for fun and impressing the locals. I wish I had got in on the Megallenium but 3x17670 will have to do again this year. 

My A2 actually died last year at the maze! I was pissed. SF sent me a new Tailcap but that didn't solve it. Turns out it was lack of bezel contact on the LED ring, probably from me messing with it. It's all fixed now and ready for another trip. I'll be bringing another spare just in case.

What I really need this year is a belt large enough to go around the outside of my coat so I can hang some of stuff. Batman will have nothin on me!



Badger_Girl said:


> Yeah, the night time corn mazes are the best. You can really misbehave out in the middle of a corn field in the dark.



All I'm going to say about that is: :devil:  :twothumbs


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 6, 2009)

Just checked and there are a couple mazes just down the road (Garner and Fuquay-Varina). Both are open until 9:00 PM, too. One even said, "flashlights required after 6:00 PM. Sounds like a plan.

Geoff


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 6, 2009)

The one I went to last year was "Admission" until 9pm, but once you were admitted you were in till you wanted to leave.

That was the way to go, although I didn't learn about corn mazes till late October and on our first visit we were ill-prepared for the drop in temperatures, but we went back to finish our punch cards and we were better prepared and had a great time.


----------



## smopoim86 (Oct 6, 2009)

I was told by my family that it wasn't fun after dark, but i sure had a good time. This year i'll bring the Megalennium 1185, eagletac m2xc4 neutral, a few zebras, and my EDCs. 

I love the maze in the dark


----------



## strinq (Oct 6, 2009)

darn sounds fun.
We don't have such things in my country.


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 6, 2009)

Mary and I had a blast, we cheated a bit (each had a Garmin 60) and the maze was pretty much empty when we went so we had quite a good time. It was cold though in late October last year, this year we may go this Friday. I'd like to do 2-3 different mazes this year. 

Taking a GPS and downloading your track when you're done is kinda nifty. I also took my HT. I doubt we'll ever get separated but I might make her throw a FRS radio in her purse this year. Of course if you get lost just aim flashlight up!


----------



## paintballdad (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure sounds like a lot of fun. Unfortunately, i don't think there are any in my area (Southern California). The disadvantage of living in such an urban area.

It would be a good place to play with the Malkoff MD4 and a few other toys.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never been in a corn maze after dark, everywhere closes at 5 or 6ish. Fields of corn are another story 

Doing some searching, I found one here in WI that has a haunted forest and states: "Also, for safety reasons, flashlights, purses and bags will NOT be permitted in the haunted forest". LMAO WTF is that?


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 6, 2009)

paintballdad said:


> Sure sounds like a lot of fun. Unfortunately, i don't think there are any in my area (Southern California). The disadvantage of living in such an urban area.
> 
> It would be a good place to play with the Malkoff MD4 and a few other toys.



http://www.halloweenharvestfestival.com/

It's at Pierce College in Woodland Hills. I'm gonna go there with a friend and about 5 flashlights.


----------



## Badger_Girl (Oct 6, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> All I'm going to say about that is: :devil:  :twothumbs


 
Yes! :nana::twothumbs:naughty::rock: Let your imagination run wild.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 6, 2009)

Does that cloning thing work yet? :laughing:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 6, 2009)

I've gone to the same one for the past 4 years, and am going either this weekend or next. They have a treasure hunt where they give you a blank map, and you have to search the maze for hidden mailboxes that contain pieces to the map. It's pretty fun, and very difficult to do at night. 

Needless to say I go there with a pretty serious arsenal of flashlights. Most people have either cheapie dollar store flashlights, or the occasional D cell Mag.


----------



## bray (Oct 6, 2009)

i went to a corn maze once, and i turned on my draco, and the people running it yelled at me to turn off my spotlight... i just laughed and turned it on low so their lights wouldnt feel too inadequate. ha


----------



## paintballdad (Oct 6, 2009)

qwertyydude said:


> http://www.halloweenharvestfestival.com/
> 
> It's at Pierce College in Woodland Hills. I'm gonna go there with a friend and about 5 flashlights.



dude, thanks for the link. I'll go ahead and check out the website. Woodland Hills is about an hour drive from me but with the usual traffic on the 101, it's more like a 2 hour drive....


----------



## Ajay (Oct 6, 2009)

scout24 said:


> I was at a corn maze out on Long Island, N.Y. yesterday. (Finks Farm) but didn't stay long enough for it to get dark. I may have been under gunned with just my Haiku and a sapphire, though. Now I will have to go back with some more artillery!



Hey I found the info for that farm and they have flashlight maze nights
I am trying to get a few of my buds to go with me, thanks for the info. I had to mention other stuff the farm may have...like donuts and apple juice
. I didn't even know we had corn here in Long Island NY. I must be some darn city kid.


----------



## Databyter (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never heard of this. But it appears to be true Americana.

I hope I get a chance to check this tradition out. My sister just moved to Ohio from Atlanta. She lives in the midst of many corn fields so there is hope for me.


----------



## Snow (Oct 6, 2009)

I've got plans to hit one next weekend. I'll be bringing the M6 w/ 1185 and an A2. Maybe a few more. The girlfriend will have a SF Winelight and a Peak Caribbean.


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 6, 2009)

Badger_Girl said:


> Saturday night a friend and I went to a local corn maze. Night time visitors were encouraged to bring flashlights. I brought 10.



That's the flashaholic way!



Badger_Girl said:


> The highlight was my ROP hi



That would be such a great torch for the maze. I took my ROP High with FM 2" deep reflector when I went camping, walking along with my H501 clipped to a pocket looking at a row of tents, pulled the ROP out of the Maglite belt holder and fired her up - OK there's MY tent over there. Great for throw with plenty of spill and enough juice to light up whatever.



Flying Turtle said:


> One even said, "flashlights required after 6:00 PM.



We're flashaholics - "flashlights required to leave the house!" 
If I take 3 lights with me when I go out during the day (and a bunch of other stuff) then how many are required for a maze at night? 10 sounds perfectly reasonable.


----------



## UpChUcK (Oct 6, 2009)

I love corn mazes! I go every year. I bring my wife, 2 daughters (now 11 & 13) and they usually ask to bring a couple friends each. The one corn maze we go to has these plastic Rayovac or whatever POS's they sell for a couple bucks. Ha, you can definitely tell my group, they all have ~100 lumen lights like Coleman Maxx's and their fearless leader is sporting a Tiablo A9, ROP Hi, Surefire G2L w/ R2 and various 1xAA, 1x123 and 1xAAA lights "in reserve". My wife usually carries the snide comments. :shakehead

This year I will have a P7 or MC-E 2x18650 light. :naughty: :thumbsup: ...and my wife will have upgraded snide comments. :shrug:


----------



## Larbo (Oct 6, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> If I take 3 lights with me when I go out during the day (and a bunch of other stuff) then how many are required for a maze at night? 10 sounds perfectly reasonable.



Iam not the only one who does this!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


I also gotta find some night events to go to.:candle:


----------



## handy (Oct 6, 2009)

paintballdad said:


> Sure sounds like a lot of fun. Unfortunately, i don't think there are any in my area (Southern California). ....



I just had a thought, I've only played paintball a handful of times so I wouldn't have a clue, but can you play paintball in the dark with flashlights?

I've never heard of corn mazes (till now), as of course they don't have them where I am, but they sound like great fun! Especially if they're open after dark and you can bring your own flashlights!

Imagine the fun games you could invent involving flashlights in the dark... some kind of advanced capture the flag game in a huge wooded or forrested area...

You could have an event of sorts that lasted a couple of nights where you have teams of flashaholics competing against each other in a huge remote heavily wooded area in some sort of intense game....

Reminds me of playing hide-and-seek in the dark outside with a bunch of friends as a kid.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 6, 2009)

handy said:


> I just had a thought, I've only played paintball a handful of times so I wouldn't have a clue, but can you play paintball in the dark with flashlights?



It will vary greatly where you paintball, but I'm sure there are some places that will allow nighttime paintballing, might have a light intensity limit for legal reasons though.

Personally I'd rather take a corn maze on with an E01, Quark on low or medium, iTP EOS on medium or low or a red LED light over an M6 or other bright light :duck:

If I'm going to one at night, I'm not going there to recreate day. Embrace the darkness.


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 7, 2009)

It does make you wonder if having lights over 500 lumens or so even makes that much sense. Kinda like saying you need a 500 horsepower family sedan. But it sure makes it fun when I bring out my 4 amp P60 MC-E light smaller than a minimag and brighter than a car headlight, same feeling as flooring that 500 horsepower sports car, well not quite but it's still fun but you really don't need to light up half the cornfield to the point where you need sunglasses


----------



## johnsonj106 (Oct 7, 2009)

I've lived in Iowa for a long time and I'm embarrassed to say that I've never been to a corn maze. Where is the one you referred to here?




mwaldron said:


> The one I went to last year was "Admission" until 9pm, but once you were admitted you were in till you wanted to leave.


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 7, 2009)

johnsonj106 said:


> I've lived in Iowa for a long time and I'm embarrassed to say that I've never been to a corn maze. Where is the one you referred to here?



I've lived here 10 years but last year was the first time I had gone one.

I went to the one in Mitchellville, the closest thing they have to a webpage is this: http://www.cornmazedir.com/ia/pumpkinville.html

I haven't called this year to see if they are doing it again, I suppose I should do that if I want to go there Friday.

Also on my bookmark list that I plan to investigate: 
http://www.bloomsburyfarm.com/
http://www.dandfarms.com/
http://www.carrollspumpkinfarm.com/
http://www.agriculture.state.ia.us/AgDiversification/cornMazeDirectory.asp
http://www.bensonfarms.com/


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 7, 2009)

qwertyydude said:


> It does make you wonder if having lights over 500 lumens or so even makes that much sense. Kinda like saying you need a 500 horsepower family sedan. But it sure makes it fun when I bring out my 4 amp P60 MC-E light smaller than a minimag and brighter than a car headlight, same feeling as flooring that 500 horsepower sports car, well not quite but it's still fun but you really don't need to light up half the cornfield to the point where you need sunglasses



It's a horrible and gratuitous waste of lumens to have my M6-1185 in the corn maze. It's completely useless for walking about, not to mention the runtime makes it totally impractical. 

But I'm still not seeing the problem...

Now wearing sunglasses at night into the corn maze. I wonder what the attendant would say if I went to the barn in sunglasses... Is sir blind? Oh no, I'm just well prepared for the corn maze...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2009)

Echo63 said:


> sounds like a fun night
> pity we don't have corn mazes here in Perth,
> we do have a hedge maze, although its not open at night (as far as i know)




Generally they aren't here, I guess people's fascination with mazes at night hasn't really taken hold yet... pity


----------



## Swordforthelord (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds like a blast. There's one 20 minutes away from me here in FL but it's only open during the day.


----------



## paintballdad (Oct 8, 2009)

handy said:


> I just had a thought, I've only played paintball a handful of times so I wouldn't have a clue, but can you play paintball in the dark with flashlights?



Sure you can. There are a few fields down here that occasionally have night games. They also have 24 or 48 scenario games that usually involves some type of role playing. It's mostly geared toward the the mil-sim/scenario crowd of paintballers. They tend to have gear that more closely resembles real firearms and suit up in camo or swat type apparel.
I've seen a few players dress their markers with flashlights, lasers and scopes.

Sorry to get OT, just wanted to reply to his query.


----------



## f22shift (Oct 8, 2009)

Ajay said:


> Hey I found the info for that farm and they have flashlight maze nights
> I am trying to get a few of my buds to go with me, thanks for the info. I had to mention other stuff the farm may have...like donuts and apple juice
> . I didn't even know we had corn here in Long Island NY. I must be some darn city kid.


 

there's one in queens, if you saw my post. this sat and next sat.


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 10, 2009)

Finally got out to the maze last night, the GF and I had a blast. She likes the gadgets as much as I do, sometimes I think more so. 

This year was better than last, the corn was about 9' tall and there were several other groups in the maze, including at least 1 group we bumped into that had no flashlights at all .

We weren't sure if we were going or not due to weather, but decided at the last minute to head out. 

Ok, while I love doing these, I like to cheat fully utilize my available equipment. 







I have my Garmin GPS60cs, Icom IC-92, The large SOE Gear holster holds my M6-1185, the side light pouch is holding my 6PD-M60W, A2-Strion/GS and L2 are clipped under the flap. 8x spare 123's just in case were inside along with 2 Nite-Ize blinky reflective "tags". My Ra 100WW was on my belt and it all fits neatly in/on my Maxpedition Versapack with the entirety of the main center compartment empty. I love this bag. I wish the Cell phone holster and built-in light pouch were molle-attach points, but other than that it's great. 

A multi-level light is a must, you don't need lots of light or throw when walking around, this is where the A2 is awesome. The floody 5mm leds are great and the extra punch of the incandescent to reach down the aisle. The Ra also does OK, but it's mix of throw and spill seemed to always be too much of a compromise, it would work well if I hadn't have had an A2. 

The L2 was for my GF, since she lost the A2 I gave her last year I don't trust her with another one (Hi sweetie, I know you read this forum at work...). A multi-level light is a must. 

The 6PD-M60W is nice, but as usual when I use this light I find myself wishing it were a 2-stage. I dislike the MD2 (maybe if I saw one in person I'd like it more) so I'm still looking for a worthy host for the M60W. It did do great for seeing down rows though, but I likely won't take it next time. 

The M6-1185... Well what really needs to be said? I used it to down a long row to point out a punch that was needed for the scavenger hunt to another group in the maze and there were audible gasps, one woman asked who brought a car into the maze. It was a good thing I didn't have it in my hand all the time, there were some [email protected]#% hiding in the corn scaring people. If I had of had my M6 in my hand they would have accidentally gotten  before I would have thought about it. 

On my next trip I'm going to ensure that I have the A2-UV with me. This particular corn maze you have a scavenger hunt, as you find certain areas you punch a hole in an issued card to verify you were there. Each punch is a different shape, and it's tied on to a rusty pole sticking out of the ground in the corn. I realized that a A2-UV will be great because it should cause the paper punch-outs on the ground to glow making the areas with punches very visible. 

We didn't complete 100% of the ship (this year's theme), we skipped some detail inside the ship but we will be going back to finish it up another evening. 

Here's what the GPS said it looks like:


----------



## Ajay (Oct 10, 2009)

f22shift said:


> there's one in queens, if you saw my post. this sat and next sat.




Yes, I did check out the website. It looks kindda small...I mean it's in Queens after all. I live in Queens, I would prefer somewhere darker...HEHEHHE
Seriously the light pollution from Manhattan is sickening.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 10, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> one woman asked who brought a car into the maze.




Nice. I got that same maxpedition bag, love it but I like your accessories especially the "large Spec-Ops case holds my M6-1185". Where did you get that from?

Ajay


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 10, 2009)

I was wrong on the name of the holster, it's an Original SOE Gear. I'm not sure if they're still selling or not but their website is http://www.originalsoegear.com/


----------



## kelmo (Oct 14, 2009)

Major bummer...

"A world record-breaking corn maze in Dixon is closed for the season after being battered by yesterday's destructive storm that swept across Northern California. 

The high winds and heavy rain severely damaged the Cool Patch Corn Maze in Dixon. The owners tell CBS13 that the corn maze is likely done for the season. However, the pumpkin patch and other attractions will reopen once the ground dries out from yesterday's storm.

The 43-acre maze is a popular Autumn attraction. Hundreds of people have ventured into the giant corn puzzle over the past five years. "


----------



## JakeGMCHD (Oct 18, 2009)

Went to the Corn Maze in Lodi,WI last night with another couple. http://www.treinenfarm.com/index.htm?id=3352
I was in charge of supplying the lights for everyone. The wife was set up with her Inova X1 and Surefire G2YL, set up her friend with a Inova X0 and his wife with a Inova X5. I was carrying a Surefire U2A, C3 with KL3R, G3BL w/FM35, and a Milky Spit modded M6 M963 w/RPM Ti Bezel. Also had my Chimera in the watch pocket for back-up. Packed one change of batteries for all lights.
The kids in the maze got a kick out of the red light on the C3. We completed the maze in about 1 hour but didn't spend time looking for the extra credit punches. After completing it we went up top the lookout tower and I pulled out the M963 to light up the whole field. 
Couldn't believe all the people there, they were coming in by the bus load.


----------



## schiesz (Oct 18, 2009)

My family went this weekend. I felt like I was being a bit foolish when I brought my E1b/d hybrid, 3P (with P60L), G2 (with Malkoff M60LL), D10, and DesTROYer (tri Seoul KL2 head), but it got pretty darn dark out there and we used every one of those lights. I have a LF EO bulb in my E1b (it has a E2D head) and had to change batteries, and my wife was using the D10 and managed to just about kill its battery.

I hadn't been to one of these before, but this one was pretty cool. If it weren't for all the mud, it would have been a lot better. Or if we had known and all worn boots we'd have been a lot better off. It was cold, but still fun.


----------



## lightcacher (Oct 19, 2009)

This one is called "Castle in the Corn" and it's not far from where I live.


----------



## John_Galt (Oct 19, 2009)

There's one a few miles from me, but I don't think they do it at night. I'll have to suggest it to them. Tell them to advertise that people can bring their own lights, or pay $10 for a Mini-Mag, which they can then take home.  Maybe they could even get Mag to put the name of the farm on the ones they sell.

Fun in the night, and free advertising after the fact.


----------



## Thujone (Oct 19, 2009)

This years maze in Lincoln, ne






The maze is 54.428 acres big, the largest corn maze in the World! Located a short drive west of Lincoln, Nebraska, it's a great place to get some fresh air, have some old-fashioned family fun and enjoy a piece of the "good life."


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 19, 2009)

Thujone said:


> This years maze in Lincoln, ne
> 
> The maze is 54.428 acres big, the largest corn maze in the World! Located a short drive west of Lincoln, Nebraska, it's a great place to get some fresh air, have some old-fashioned family fun and enjoy a piece of the "good life."



Mary and I want to come and do that one, but it's a 2 night event for us so we again this year decided we couldn't swing it!

The problem with corn mazes is you have to do them at night, it's about 3 hour drive there from Des Moines and driving there and back with a corn maze in the middle 2 nights in a row is more than I want to sign up for.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 19, 2009)

My wife and I ended up going to the corn maze last Friday night (on my birthday no less, lol). The one we go to gives you a blank piece of paper when you pay, and there are 6 mailboxes in the maze that contain a piece of the map. 
The mailboxes are REALLY hard to find! We were only able to find 4 of them this year. The fact that it was absolutely freezing didn't help much either. 

Hopefully we'll do better next year.


----------



## Thujone (Oct 20, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> Mary and I want to come and do that one, but it's a 2 night event for us so we again this year decided we couldn't swing it!
> 
> The problem with corn mazes is you have to do them at night, it's about 3 hour drive there from Des Moines and driving there and back with a corn maze in the middle 2 nights in a row is more than I want to sign up for.



Looks to be a good camping weekend, you could come this way, set up camp somewhere, like this, do the maze and camp over night... Camp ground is on I80 between Lincoln and Omaha.


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, that does sound like a great time, but the problems are local, we have to arrange sitters for the animals, poor dogs can't go 24 hours locked up like cats.

It might be worth a shot I'll have to talk with her tomorrow...


----------



## Thujone (Oct 20, 2009)

Dogs do cause logistical issues with travel, that's for sure. Not sure if you have kenneled them before but aside from getting a house sitter that's about all you can do.

Last year was my first time going to the maze, it was a great time. We went late at night and well before Halloween. That made it nice avoiding the mass of people. Last year there was also a haunted 'maze' you could go through where it was decorated and there were employees that would try to spook you. Maybe they would startle kids or the females amongst us.... But it was not a terrifying haunted house environment by any means. For that you want to go to KC, thanks to the Beast my wife will never go to another haunted house.


----------

